# Sorry for the noob questions



## Hope_iL_Pass (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi guys! Sorry for bothering you with this boring thread. I am very confuse, a lot of questions and troubled that I need your answers, advice or opinion so badly. I will make your response my guidelines to the next step that I will be doing.

So here it goes. A little info about myself. I graduated 10 years ago with an engineering degree but only have a few engineering experience. Until such time that I really went into far away from engineering work experience. Now that I am so eager to go back to the field, I took the EIT and passed last April 2013. Since then I applied for jobs but still no luck till now. So my questions are:

1) Will this certificate help me find engineering job regardless of low to no experience at all?

2) What would you advice me to do with this kind of situation I have.

Thank you everyone for reading and responding. I owe you all. God Bless.


----------



## csb (Aug 14, 2013)

I find most entry engineers have only an eit and a degree. Look for those jobs and gain experience.

Good luck!


----------



## danadiva81 (Aug 14, 2013)

As long as you are looking for entry level positions then you should be okay. Don't give up! I know some parts of the country are still hit by the recession, but still keep searching. The job market is picking up, and the engineering market down in Houston is booming....


----------



## pgm44 (Aug 14, 2013)

What engineering field are you looking to get into? (civil, structural, electrical, mechanical, computer, manufacturing, aerospace, electronics, chemical, controls, ....)


----------



## MWC PE (Aug 15, 2013)

The EIT should help ease some of the fears that an employer would have over your lack of job experience/ time since you graduated. It a least says you are a competent entry level graduate engineer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree with looking for a junior position since you have limited experience. As long as you can validly explain why you veered away from engineering and why you want back now, you should be fine. People switch careers all the time.

I'm in the process of getting back to work after a major illness and subsequent time on the mend. Factor in a year of mostly unemployment with only spotty work here and there, and I've got a nice gap on my resume.

But victim of a crappy economy and having no control over getting sick, it's not raising any red flags with prospective companies.

Also, where are you located? Some parts of the country are hurting while others are booming.


----------



## prichmon (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't discount your previous experience. Due to my particular circumstances I have yet to work directly for an engineering group nor a PE. My choices from a maintenance supervisor to plant engineer led to experience indirectly to my choice to take the PE.

I agree with VTEnviro. I also spent significant time off work due to an incident.

Unless you are bound to an area keep an open mind and consider moving to get the work.

Rich


----------

